# Pain After D & C.. What's normal?



## ScaredMummy

Hi everyone,

I had a D & C last Saturday due to missed miscarriage. I should have been 8 weeks but baby was only measuring at 6. Since the d & c I have hardly had any bleeding which has been great but I am concerned about the pains I am having and just wondering if it's normal? My doctor seems to think it is nothing to worry about but I am just concerned and find this site very useful as there are a lot of people that have been through it... Below is a timeline of my pain since d & c...

Saturday: Had D & C approx 11am under general. Felt completely fine after it until about 10pm when I just got really sore legs?

Sunday: Completely fine, maybe a little back pain by the evening

Monday: fine during the days then severe cramps in the evening, took 2 panadeine Forte at 8pm, finally fell asleep with pain at 10pm only to be woken by the pain again at 1am, took 2 more tablets and woke feeling okay.

Tuesday: cramping stopped and I started having stabbing like pains around my belly button particularly when I moved suddenly

Wednesday: severe headache and the full stabbing pains, spent all day in bed pretty much on pain killers

Thursday: okay early morning but stabbing pains have returned with severe back pain. The stabbing pains aren't constant but occasional and I can sometimes feel them when I breath in deeply but the back pain is what is really hurting me now.

Has anyone ever had anything like this? I do not have a fever or anything. So confusing!! I just want to feel better. Any stories or suggestions are welcomed! Thanks for reading.


----------



## amotherslove

i suggest calling a doctor. i know dnc is supposed to hurt.. but not like that<3 so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jellytot

I have had the same miscarriage babe, 8 weeks measured at 6 d&c on mon, ok so this is how it is with me, i have had bleeding and cramping since, no where near as you are experiencing though hun, so if i was you i would get checked out! you shouldnt be in as much pain as you are explaining, only cramping pains is normal and should be gone after a few days, and the bleeding can last up to 2 weeks, no sex for 2 weeks due to risk of infection, i know this may be the last thing on your mind, it was just something i read up on as i wasnt sure, this was my 1st pregnancy and i am going by what my gynae dr explained to me and the info leaflet i had xxxx


----------



## ScaredMummy

Thanks so much for your help, I felt better today but now the back pain is back tonight, maybe I am trying to do too much during the day or something...Might try resting a bit more and hopefully that helps! I have 2 children (5 year old boy and almost 2 year old girl) already and this was my 3rd pregnancy. I have had a bit more bleeding tonight too but nothing excruciating, the stabbing pains haven't been there today it's just the aching back that is driving me crazy!! I will see how I go the next couple of days and go back to doc if it doesn't get better. I am glad you mentioned the no sex for 2 weeks thing, I have heard conflicting stories and wasn't sure whether it was one or two.

So sorry to hear about your losses too, it certainly is a hard thing to go through, I hope that you have a happier ending next time. I am finding this support forum a huge help! xxxx Thanks again.


----------



## Racheldigger

I have a very sore back as well - had my ERPC at what would have been 10 weeks, on Monday, although according to the scan the baby had died in its 8th week. Like you, I've had very little bleeding; I've been continually tired since then, which may have something to do with a very lively not-quite-3-year-old, and I went back to work as soon as I was permitted to, after 2 days. Apart from tiredness and backache, the only other thing that I've noticed is that I still find it uncomfortable to sit down on a hard chair or an office chair: if this doesn't sort itself out, I shall have to take a cushion to work with me on Monday, which will be embarrassing.


----------



## silverlizard

I didn't have a D&C, I had an ERPC with the suction thing (not sure of the correct name), but I also had a similar experience - fine for a few days, then started with really quite bad pains that got worse when I moved. When it didn't stop after a few days I called the gyne unit where I'd had the ERPC done and they told me to come back in.

Turned out I had an infection, but just a minor one that cleared up with a short course of antibiotics. So if yours doesn't stop soon, I'd definitely recommend seeing your doctor again or gynae or something.


----------



## dancareoi

ScaredMummy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I had a D & C last Saturday due to missed miscarriage. I should have been 8 weeks but baby was only measuring at 6. Since the d & c I have hardly had any bleeding which has been great but I am concerned about the pains I am having and just wondering if it's normal? My doctor seems to think it is nothing to worry about but I am just concerned and find this site very useful as there are a lot of people that have been through it... Below is a timeline of my pain since d & c...
> 
> Saturday: Had D & C approx 11am under general. Felt completely fine after it until about 10pm when I just got really sore legs?
> 
> Sunday: Completely fine, maybe a little back pain by the evening
> 
> Monday: fine during the days then severe cramps in the evening, took 2 panadeine Forte at 8pm, finally fell asleep with pain at 10pm only to be woken by the pain again at 1am, took 2 more tablets and woke feeling okay.
> 
> Tuesday: cramping stopped and I started having stabbing like pains around my belly button particularly when I moved suddenly
> 
> Wednesday: severe headache and the full stabbing pains, spent all day in bed pretty much on pain killers
> 
> Thursday: okay early morning but stabbing pains have returned with severe back pain. The stabbing pains aren't constant but occasional and I can sometimes feel them when I breath in deeply but the back pain is what is really hurting me now.
> 
> Has anyone ever had anything like this? I do not have a fever or anything. So confusing!! I just want to feel better. Any stories or suggestions are welcomed! Thanks for reading.

Hi, i had MMC July 09 - 8 weeks gestation and I had D & C on the monday night.
At one point on the Tuesday I remember having quite strong cramping in my stomach and when I went to the toilet passed a large clot (probably missed bit from D & C)
I don`t really remember any more pains as such but I seemed to bleed for ages.
I went to docs in the end and they gave me antibiotics just to ensure there was no infection.
Conceived again sept 09 - baby boy born May 10.

I would suggest you go and see your doctor, just to make sure all is ok.
:hugs::hugs:


----------

